# Auto World and AFX



## CraigB_3

The guy at Hobby Lobby told me that AFX and Auto World track were the same, or at least would work together. I can't get AFX locally anymore, but Hobby Lobby has Auto World track, and I want to expand! Can any one say for sure from first hand exp?


----------



## buzzinhornet

Yes, Auto World track is compatible with AFX.:thumbsup:


----------



## CraigB_3

perfect!! thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's compatible with Tomy AFX, but not Aurora AFX.


----------



## dlw

If you want to expand, get one of the NTB drag sets. For $90 you get a nice batch of 15" straights, along with the four cars.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's compatible with Tomy AFX, but not Aurora AFX.


Yes pay attention here. Are we talking the old AFX or the newer Tomy AFX?

It will directly work with the TOMY AFX.

And yes the NTB drag set by Autoworld is the current hot item. Next is the long fabled Super International Set by Tomy

Both are great deals on their own.

Dave


----------



## CraigB_3

I have the Tomy AFX, like this...

http://www.hobbywarehouse.com/AFX-70291-Big-Block-Battler-w-TPP-40?sc=72&category=-172

We have one track set up at my Father in laws house and want another set up at my house, to have different tracks to play on. Now my next question. I under stand this AW track in compatible, but is the quality in the same league?

I would rather order another track if that is what is needed to get the quality.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

If it were my money I would buy the TOMY Super International set. Actually I have bought 3 of them.
The track will be flat and cars can be sold if you don't want to go so fast.

Dollars/value wise it can't be beat.

Dave


----------



## buzzinhornet

Yes, there have been complaints about the quality of the Auto World track pieces. Specifically the 15" straits being "bowed". Haven't heard any complaints on any other pieces tho'.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

CTSV OWNER said:


> If it were my money I would buy the TOMY Super International set. Actually I have bought 3 of them.
> The track will be flat and cars can be sold if you don't want to go so fast.
> 
> Dollars/value wise it can't be beat.
> 
> Dave


You speak the truth :thumbsup:



buzzinhornet said:


> Yes, there have been complaints about the quality of the Auto World track pieces. Specifically the 15" straits being "bowed". Haven't heard any complaints on any other pieces tho'.



Refer to above post. Tomy has all flat 15 in straights. My Strip consists of mostly Tomy. Even after AW sent me an additional 15, 15 inch "Good Flat" replacement tracks. Junk.

Then some guys got great AW track, so who knows.:dude:


----------



## Wahoo

*For What It's Worth . . .*

The only point that I would like to make is that the Autoworld track is a copy of AFX track but it is not identical. They will fit together but the structure and some key dimensions are different.


----------



## bearsox

I'm a big fan of the Super international set and have had several without incident so i would say get them worry free. As for the Auto World sets i have not heard of problems personally except for now. That said usually these guys are pretty good on the info so take heed.

Bear :wave:


----------

